# D-Link wireless router won't connect, Limited to no Connectivity



## AeroMonk (Jun 20, 2008)

I bought a new wireless router and notebook card adapter 1 month ago. Setup went great, everything worked perfectly for 3 weeks, then the problems started. For some reason, my laptop doesn't get a strong signal from the router anymore (I guess). Now if I want to get on the internet I have to use my Cat5e cable and directly connect my laptop to my router. Without the ethernet cable connecting both devices, then I would have no internet, i'd be stuck offline. 


I don't know why this happened, especially after 3 weeks of perfect operation. This occurred out-of-the-blue, because I wasn't messing with any setting changes or anything else. I read what some people where suggesting, like updating the Network Drivers, but I have no clue how to do that. I see that they are also suggesting that you could change the channel from the default of 6 too maybe 1 or 11. I logged into my router by going to my web browser and typing http://192.168.0.1 into the URL. I checked the firmware settings and it says I'm up-to-date with the firmware. I looked all over the router settings page, but I couldn't find anything that talks about what channel I'm on or even how to change the channel. How do I do that?

Also, I don't know if this will help you diagnose my problem, but while I was on my routers settings page I looked around and I found something that allows me to Ping my computer. So I went ahead and clicked "Ping" and the result said "FAILED". Here's a list of the devices in question:

Dell Inspiron 5150 Laptop with Windows XP SP2


D-Link wireless N broadband router
Model No.: DIR-615
Hardware Version: C1
Firmware Version: 3.01 


D-Link cardbus adapter
Model No.: DWA-642
Hardware Version: A2
Firmware Version: 2.10


My network is encrypted with WPA-PSK


Can someone please help me?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Under the Setup page, click Wireless Settings, then Manual Wireless Setup. There you can configure wireless settings, including the channel.


----------



## AeroMonk (Jun 20, 2008)

Jason09 said:


> Under the Setup page, click Wireless Settings, then Manual Wireless Setup. There you can configure wireless settings, including the channel.


There's a warning underneath the button for "Manual Wireless Setup", and says that by clicking manual setup all of my original settings will be erased. So that means that I would have to start over and reinstall my router from the very beginning. I don't want to do all that over again, in order to just change a channel. There's got to be a better way to do it.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

With the DIR-615 router, there are only 2 ways to configure the basic/normal wireless settings: Manual Wireless Setup and the Wireless Setup, and I don't think you can manually configure settings like that in the Wireless Setup. If all you do when under the Manual wireless setup is change the channel, you shouldn't have to set everything else back up.


----------



## Razelle (Aug 22, 2009)

AeroMonk said:


> ... everything worked perfectly for 3 weeks, then the problems started. For some reason, my laptop doesn't get a strong signal from the router anymore (I guess). Now if I want to get on the internet I have to use my Cat5e cable and directly connect my laptop to my router. Without the ethernet cable connecting both devices, then I would have no internet, i'd be stuck offline.
> 
> 
> I don't know why this happened, especially after 3 weeks of perfect operation. This occurred out-of-the-blue, because I wasn't messing with any setting changes or anything else. I read what some people where suggesting, like updating the Network Drivers, but I have no clue how to do that. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Razelle (Aug 22, 2009)

I fixed mine! On the laptop that I am setting up as wireless, I went to the Network Properties > Security > and under security type I selected 802.1x and under encryption type I selected WEP. When I hit okay it automatically started the connection. If your network is saying that it does not have the same settings as the router try different network security settings. Try them all. Write down what you started with in case it doesn't work.
Let me know if this works for you or if you need better directions.


----------



## Razelle (Aug 22, 2009)

Sigh. It didn't work after all. I only got rid of the x on the internet Icon. It was a false alarm there. But then I went to the site for that router and it helped me with some specific configures, and then it didn't work either... but then windows pops up with a new message and I followed it to help. And guess what? ... Help actually helped! 

try this

go to properites again in your wireless net work you are trying to use... under the Networking tab click on the TCP/IPv4 and click on properties. Set Obtain IP adress to detect automatically and set DNS to detect automatically, cilck ok. Then do the same to TCP/IPv6. If it doesn't solve it you will be one step closer in the elimination game.

Oh and you may have to change that 801 or 108 security thing back to what it was before.:4-dontkno


----------

